# Off Topic: The world is better than you thought. Watch this:



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is not about aquariums. But it is a video about how the world has been going. We all need to know this scientific information. In this video it's presented in a way that you will thoroughly enjoy. And not in the way we all enjoy regular TV "entertainment":

[Warning: Heavy accent present.]

http://www.gapminder.org/videos/hans-rosling-ted-2006-debunking-myths-about-the-third-world/

More of the same:
http://www.gapminder.org/videos/

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep, good stuff to know the orentials... have done a lot of the years to boost up there money... a lot of are tech, and car stuff comes from them... it's good to see more science stuff ...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Niko. I really enjoyed that. I thought it was interesting how everything improved as free trade improved for those countries.


----------

